# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Simple clamp. Joinery fixtures.

## brnjh1



----------

Andyt (Aug 27, 2019),

baja (Aug 27, 2019),

Jon (Aug 29, 2019),

volodar (Aug 27, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks brnjh1! We've added your Vise to our Vises category,
as well as to your builder page: brnjh1's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Vise
 by brnjh1

tags:
vise

----------


## DIYer

Thanks brnjh1! We've added your Workbench Clamping Fixture to our Clamps category,
as well as to your builder page: brnjh1's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Workbench Clamping Fixture
 by brnjh1

tags:
clamp

----------

